# Hayesy's P.H.A.T /IF Journal: Time to make me some mow GAAAINS!!



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Now that the holidays are over (hope everyone had a good one and all the best to you and yours) I can fully concentrate on my gym goals for 2013.....going to try new things this year and better the shape I got myself in last year (AVI)

Diet has always been a pain in the @rse for me I go from one extreme to the next, binge eat to the point I am physically sick or eat clean and hit my macros for the day.....I have been reading a lot about this IF sh!t of late (intermittent fasting) and thought fuk it, I will give it ago!!!, if it saves me having to run out every every 2- 3 hours to eat meals and actually has health benefits I don't see the harm....Not long coming of a bulk, i got up to 186lb from 175lb which i don't think was all that successful.(Eat a load of **** go injured in the gym and just got FAT on) Plan is to slow bulk it using IF/P.H.A.T goal is 190lb!!!!

*Starting Stats 14.01.13*

Height - 5'7 an a bit

Weight - 12.5 Stone - 175lbs

Body Fat - 16%

Goal- Body Recomp/Size - BF 10%

*Approach to Intermittent Fasting *

Workout 6.30am Fasted

Fast 16 Hours

Feed 8 Hours - 12pm/6-8pm

3005Kcals : Workout Days (High Carb) - 2500Kcals Rest Days (High Fats)

Macros WOD 275P 350C 60F / Macro RD 275P 50C 90F

*Suppliments*

*
*Creatine Mono

Omega Fish Oil

Calcium

ABC Multi Vit

Craze

Anavar 50mg ed


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Monday : Upper Power Day

*Bar Bell Rows 5X5*

5 - 70kg - 5 - 60kg -5 - 60kg 5 - 60kg -5 - 60kg (Should and could of went Heavier, just coming off a long lay off, pulled muscles in lower back)

*Weighted Pull Ups 3 sets (8kg)*

1 x 8 - 1 x 8- 1 x 6

*Chin Ups 3 sets*

1 x 8 - 1 x 8 - 1 x 8

*Bar Bell Chest Press 5x5*

90Kg - 3 85kg - 5 85kg - 5 85kg - 5 85kg - 4

*Weight Dips 10kg*

1 x 10 - 1 x 8 - 1 x 8

*Military Press (Standing)*

40kg x 5 - 50kg x 5 - 50kg x5 - 50kg x 5 - 50kg x 5

*Skill Crushers 3 Sets*

8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg

*Curls 3 Sets*

8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday: Lower Power Day

*Squats 5x5*

100kg - 5 120kg - 5 140kg - 5 140kg - 5 160kg - 3

*Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 2 sets*

90kg - 10 - 100kg - 6

*Leg Extensions 2 Sets*

80kg - 10 80kg - 10

*Seated Leg Curl*

60kg - 8 60kg - 10 60kg - 10

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets*

80kg - 8 80kg - 8 80kg - 8

*Standing Calf Rises (Smith Machine)*

170kg - 10 - 170kg - 10 - 170kg - 10


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck mate, you using the Layne Norton template for PHAT ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers Marrsy mate, i am yeah, i will tweak it once i get the hang of it and add some stuff in or change things, needed a total change up to shock the body, hit a brick wall over the last few months.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

will sub to see how you get on mate, used if last year before i went away and had some good results with it. you could easily smash those cals over a couple meals. i set my 16/8 up so i was asleep for the first 8 hours of the fast, then went to work, then gym, then start of the feeding window, was so simple!

all the best mate :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan, its very different than what i have been used to for the last two years but im open to trying new things this year....

Nice Sleeve BTW :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with this mate you look proper shredded in your avi


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i recon you will like it, i will def use it again if and when needed.

cheers mate, tis still a work in progress, was meant to have another session today but coz of the snow i couldnt make it to my studio, poxy weather! :lol:

there gonna be any drugs involved or you doing this natty?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good luck with this mate you look proper shredded in your avi


Thanks Rick, How's things big fella? You still doing Strongman...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks Rick, How's things big fella? You still doing Strongman...


going ok so far this year, last year was crap had too many distractions but should be good this year

keep up the good work mate look in great shape


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i recon you will like it, i will def use it again if and when needed.
> 
> cheers mate, tis still a work in progress, was meant to have another session today but coz of the snow i couldnt make it to my studio, poxy weather! :lol:
> 
> there gonna be any drugs involved or you doing this natty?


I dont know yet mate, Tbol shut me down HARD on my last cycle so im only really just recovering....Sure at some point Anavar will have a part to play, maybe some Tren too, most people now on here i have never pinned, this could be the year i hit the dark side.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers Marrsy mate, i am yeah, i will tweak it once i get the hang of it and add some stuff in or change things, needed a total change up to shock the body, hit a brick wall over the last few months.


Fair one, I tried PHAT briefly but bottled the volume as I was in the strong lifts mindset, wouldent mind having a bash at it again.

Subbed to see how your IF bulk goes, looking to try it after im done with this keto, done IF for a few weeks last year before getting injoured and ending up in hospital, defo doing it again.

You going to be logging photos ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> going ok so far this year, last year was crap had too many distractions but should be good this year
> 
> keep up the good work mate look in great shape


Cheers mate looking to add some size, very carb depleted in that photo, learnt a lot about diet over the last year, gonna try and use it to my advantage this time.

I will pop into your jurno - see what cars and trucks you have been lifting of late haha!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one, I tried PHAT briefly but bottled the volume as I was in the strong lifts mindset, wouldent mind having a bash at it again.
> 
> Subbed to see how your IF bulk goes, looking to try it after im done with this keto, done IF for a few weeks last year before getting injoured and ending up in hospital, defo doing it again.
> 
> You going to be logging photos ?


Defo will be adding pics....Looking a skinny fuker atm, low carbs have killed me off....


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Defo will be adding pics....Looking a skinny fuker atm, low carbs have killed me off....


Haha I know that feeling mate, I'm pretty shocked at the size of my arms with no glycogen  never been big but they are drain pipes now lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Haha I know that feeling mate, I'm pretty shocked at the size of my arms with no glycogen  never been big but they are drain pipes now lol.


Haha low carb/glycogen deplete for me equals skinny b!tch with 14 inch arms


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good lookin' journal, champ!!! I'm keeping my eye on this!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Subbed mate. Keep popping onto mine. Can encourage each other


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Haha low carb/glycogen deplete for me equals skinny b!tch with 14 inch arms


Lol. Ditto!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Subbed mate. Keep popping onto mine. Can encourage each other


You bet mate, just ordered some Xtend Bcaa and Jacked 3D.....

Broke my fast with a Shake/5g of Creatine Mono


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> You bet mate, just ordered some Xtend Bcaa and Jacked 3D.....
> 
> Broke my fast with a Shake/5g of Creatine Mono


I started bcaa first ever time two weeks ago. Deffo help training! 5g before, during and after. Helps no end


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Journal Hayley!?!

Good luck :beer:

As said mate, looking well


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

16hour fast Broken at 12pm

PHD Shake/5g of Creatine Mono

2 Haddock Fillets

250g Tilda Brown Rice

Broccoli

Green Beans

PHD shake

Banana

1 Slice of burgan bread on Natty Pb

300g Chicken Breast

Broccoli

Nandos Hot Sauuuce

Shredded Wheat

Skimmed Milk

10 Egg whites

PHD Shake


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha this Hayley shout is gettin old now i blame Ewen :tongue:

Yeah this ones for the long hall though 12 weeks i am hitting this one HARD!

Hows yours going?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Haha this Hayley shout is gettin old now i blame Ewen :tongue:
> 
> Yeah this ones for the long hall though 12 weeks i am hitting this one HARD!
> 
> Hows yours going?


Lol, damn ewen!

I'm well thanks mate, slowly but surely I'll reach a goal then change it lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, damn ewen!
> 
> I'm well thanks mate, slowly but surely I'll reach a goal then change it lol


No Goal is ever reached....we always move the goal posts


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wednesday: Rest day

No gym for me today kind of glad its a rest day because my backs in bits...High Fats day today looking on around 80g Fat 50g Carbs Proteins going to stay at 280 on/off days... cant be @rsed messing round with the macros anymore stick with this and see how it goes.

Football tonight as my cardio, film and rest up for the gym in the morning.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Wednesday: Rest day
> 
> No gym for me today kind of glad its a rest day because my backs in bits...High Fats day today looking on around 80g Fat 50g Carbs Proteins going to stay at 280 on/off days... cant be @rsed messing round with the macros anymore stick with this and see how it goes.
> 
> Football tonight as my cardio, film and rest up for the gym in the morning.


Good man. Rest for me too. Load of mince for lunch. Gonna have to have eggs for tea cos forgot to get steak out. Gutted!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good man. Rest for me too. Load of mince for lunch. Gonna have to have eggs for tea cos forgot to get steak out. Gutted!!!!


What mince are you buying mate, need some Healthy fat choices, my fat intake is sh!t....Salmon, Almonds mostly, Whole Earth PB


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

The PHAT routine is awesome, i used to follow it exactly as he outlined. Doing deads and squats that often soon buggered me up though.

This the first time you've done it?

You find your energy levels and everything ok using I'F? I was thinking about giving it a go.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> What mince are you buying mate, need some Healthy fat choices, my fat intake is sh!t....Salmon, Almonds mostly, Whole Earth PB


Cook in coconut oil, eat pumpkin seeds, whole eggs, white fish. That's a few things I have going right now.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

another ****ing journal!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LukeV said:


> The PHAT routine is awesome, i used to follow it exactly as he outlined. Doing deads and squats that often soon buggered me up though.
> 
> This the first time you've done it?
> 
> You find your energy levels and everything ok using I'F? I was thinking about giving it a go.


Last meal is around 8pm and i train at 6.30 mate, had to play around with my cals but if anything i feel stronger tbh!

Ist time doing P.H.A.T i did starting strength a while ago and loved it so thought i would have a go at this....Squats and Deads in the same workout is a no no....4 weeks of squats and the 4 weeks of deads i will do on lower power days.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> another ****ing journal!


Haha well its been a while Eezy, this is my one and only for 12 weeks atleast....Promise

Hows things


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats and deadlifts in the same workout are brutal. One of my mates who was quite new to training at the time did the lower power workout with me once. His legs kept giving way when he was walking around in the gym, he found it hilarious at the time. He had to take painkillers for most of the week after though lol.

I really want to give IF a try, just not sure how id fit the feeding window in. I train at 6am, don't really fancy waking up any earlier :lol:

I'll keep checking up in here though anyway, im already doing a similar version of the same workout you are. Will be interesting to see how you get on doing this and IF.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LukeV said:


> Squats and deadlifts in the same workout are brutal. One of my mates who was quite new to training at the time did the lower power workout with me once. His legs kept giving way when he was walking around in the gym, he found it hilarious at the time. He had to take painkillers for most of the week after though lol.
> 
> I really want to give IF a try, just not sure how id fit the feeding window in. I train at 6am, don't really fancy waking up any earlier :lol:
> 
> I'll keep checking up in here though anyway, im already doing a similar version of the same workout you are. Will be interesting to see how you get on doing this and IF.


i train around the same time as you mate, give it a try, check out leangains and read the protocal for fasted workouts i train on bcaa and jacked 3d then break my fast at 12...its not hard at all.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice one. Ill have a read tonight and see how I can make it work.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just thought i would put some 1RMs down i will do it again end of the month see if im progressing

Current 1RMs

Squat 190kg

BB Bench Press 100kg (Need to really improve in this)

Military Press 100kg (Seated) Standing never tried but i think its going to be less...

Deadlift - 170kg


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

am good thanks mate. new year so trying to switch things up a bit myself. will keep an eye on this

gd luck bro


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

subbing in. This is going to epic


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

can see you totally motivated mate, as was the case in your cutting journal last year. Reading about PHAT as we speak, looks intense enough to give great gains. Good luck


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Right Laaaaaa. Get your game head on now and give it everything for 12 weeks!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Good luck lad, fancied that phat training myself.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> can see you totally motivated mate, as was the case in your cutting journal last year. Reading about PHAT as we speak, looks intense enough to give great gains. Good luck


Cheers mate, hows spanish life going. you been gymin it hard, still cutting?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work

*Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)*

50kg x 6 sets 3reps

*Rack Chins 3 Sets*

12 8 8

*Seated Cable Row 3 Sets*

100kg 3x12

*DB Row 2 Sets*

30kg 2x10

*Close Grip Pull Downs 2 Sets*

40kg 1x20 50kg - 1x15

*Seated DB Press 3 Sets*

30kg - 1x8 26kg - 2x10

*Up Right Row 2 Sets*

25kg 2x12

*Half Way Row ( Dont know what the fuk these are called)*

25kg 3x12

*Steated Lat BD Raises 3 sets *

8kg 3x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not very heavy today im all about good form these days and feeling it, save the heavy @ss metal for my POWER days (Mon+Tue)

My Extend came lastnight so i sipped on that throughout my workout, decent stuff....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Doing good mate, i ended up cutting down to sub 10% at the end of the, amazing how you feel fat at 12% when you've been that low.

All doing good over here, obciously no beach for a while but nowhere near as cold as you guys are over there. Just a bit of rain. nothing major. It was 23 degrees here last Friday, a bit freaky alright.

Never heard of this PHAT training before but think i'll join you mate, need something different. Lifts are going up slowly and i'm putting on a bit of size but you know yourself, feels like going through the motions a bit.

Anything strange with you these days mate? When's your next visit to the costa?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a decent routine this mate. How you finding the diet?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Looks like a decent routine this mate. How you finding the diet?


Yeah mate im liking the mix up of really low reps and heavy ass weight on power days and high rep on lower weight on HP days, did you look at the link.

Diet: Well iv been having 2500 cals i well up to much of high carbs and water weights a big problem my body just holds it loads so as of now its

280p

175c

50f

on my rest days fats are 80g and carbs get dropped to 50g see if i can find the balance to control the water.

what fats are good liam, ended up smashin in 5 pieces of bacon and 5 whole eggs lastnight just to reach my macros.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Doing good mate, i ended up cutting down to sub 10% at the end of the, amazing how you feel fat at 12% when you've been that low.
> 
> All doing good over here, obciously no beach for a while but nowhere near as cold as you guys are over there. Just a bit of rain. nothing major. It was 23 degrees here last Friday, a bit freaky alright.
> 
> ...


Give it a try, you need the link..

Nothing really just had xmas off from gym eat junk and chilled, back in the gym now for a good few months.

im over soon i think, march time


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate im liking the mix up of really low reps and heavy ass weight on power days and high rep on lower weight on HP days, did you look at the link.
> 
> Diet: Well iv been having 2500 cals i well up to much of high carbs and water weights a big problem my body just holds it loads so as of now its
> 
> ...


I get my fats mainly from EVOO, buts and eggs. What about oily fish like mackerel, would you eat that?

Also, up your water, take 3g Vit C a day and dandelion root, that will help with water weight pal.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I get my fats mainly from EVOO, buts and eggs. What about oily fish like mackerel, would you eat that?
> 
> Also, up your water, take 3g Vit C a day and dandelion root, that will help with water weight pal.


Never thought about Mackerel will have to get some, what EVOO are you on....heard people say heavy whipping cream as well.

I have a few tubs of vit c and dandelion so i will throw that into the mix as well...thanks mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Never thought about Mackerel will have to get some, what EVOO are you on....heard people say heavy whipping cream as well.
> 
> I have a few tubs of vit c and dandelion so i will throw that into the mix as well...thanks mate


I swear by mackerel mate. And as for evoo Just get a litre from any supermarket


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I swear by mackerel mate. And as for evoo Just get a litre from any supermarket


any brands i should go for.....yeah man mack is fit, not had it in ages, it stinks out the place


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> any brands i should go for.....yeah man mack is fit, not had it in ages, it stinks out the place


Forgot the make now. Asda do one on offer a lot though. And you're right about mackerel. STINKS!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Friday - Lower Body ( Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work

*Squat (30 seconds rest in-between)*

70kg x 6 Sets 3 Reps

*Deep Hack Squats (Smith Machine)*

50kg x 3 Sets 12 Reps

*Leg Press*

70kg 2 Sets 12 Reps 100kg 1 Set 8 Reps

*Leg Extensions*

50kg x 3 Sets 12 Reps

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*

40kg x 3 Sets 12 Reps

*Seated Leg Curls*

40kg x 3 Sets 20 Reps/1 Set 15 Reps

*Standing Calf Raises*

100kg x 4 Sets 15 Reps

*Seated Calf Raises*

100kg x 100kg x 4 Sets 20 Reps


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Long Leg session that one but i liked it, improvement needed on the legs this year....Went 2000 over my cals lastnight so today its a 24 hour Fast

Wish me luck


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Long Leg session that one but i liked it, improvement needed on the legs this year....Went 2000 over my cals lastnight so today its a 24 hour Fast
> 
> Wish me luck


Fcuk that! Haha. What did you eat?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk that! Haha. What did you eat?


Everything by the sound of it!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a pizza and a big @ss cake......Sue me bitches ahah!!

Cheat day sunday is well out the window now, so strict eating that day too....next Sunday now....i blame my brother for bringing it to mine.....i was like a maniac after the 1st slice!

been fasting now for 15 hours and i feel great, black coffee water bcaa.......


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> I had a pizza and a big @ss cake......Sue me bitches ahah!!
> 
> Cheat day sunday is well out the window now, so strict eating that day too....next Sunday now....i blame my brother for bringing it to mine.....i was like a maniac after the 1st slice!
> 
> been fasting now for 15 hours and i feel great, black coffee water bcaa.......


Good lad. Gotta love being a slag. Although like you I've gotta be strict til next Fri now. I'm a fcuker for sweet stuff. Huge chocolate American style muffin been staring at me all day. Need to resist! Gonna have a 6inch tuna (double tuna though) on wheat bread at lunch. Need to ressssiiiiisssst.

What you doing tonight? Legs for me


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good lad. Gotta love being a slag. Although like you I've gotta be strict til next Fri now. I'm a fcuker for sweet stuff. Huge chocolate American style muffin been staring at me all day. Need to resist! Gonna have a 6inch tuna (double tuna though) on wheat bread at lunch. Need to ressssiiiiisssst.
> 
> What you doing tonight? Legs for me


Haha i feel your pain mate, Vampire for Chocolate!!!

Time to be good and strict....we are in it for LONG TERM not the short.

I did legs at 6.30am mate posted my workout above, but i mite go over again at 5pm for 30mins HIIT never got a chance this morn, full days fast and HIIT just might kill me off tho haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I ate it after all mate. Haha. Let's both make a promise to smash it next week. No bullmud excuses. Good diet, better training! Weigh in tomorrow. Was 12,12.75 two weeks ago. Any loss would be welcome


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I had a pizza and a big @ss cake......


This will be me tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> This will be me tomorrow! Can't wait!


Haha you've been waiting for that all week. Eat like a king!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fukin cold one this morn folks, snowy outside. woke up early and was itching to get to the gym so set off at around 10am.

Just got some Jacked 3d micro to try out as well so i downed 2 scoops and in i went, it was dead bar one gym newbies curling the bar in the squat rack (fukin hate that!!)

Saturday - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work - 6 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

60kg - 6x3

Incline DB Chest Press 3 Sets

28kg - 3x12

Flat Bench Hammer DB Press 3 Sets

24kg - 3x12

Incline BD Flies 2 Sets

16kg 1x15

18kg 1x12

Preacher Curls 3 Sets

25kg 2x12 1x8

Concentration Curls 2 Sets

10kg 2x12

Spider Curls 2 Sets

20kg Bar 2x15

Seated Tri DB Extensions

28kg 2x12

30kg 1x12

Rope Pull Downs 2 Sets

20kg 2x15

Cable Kick Backs 2 Sets

7kg 2x15


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Fukin cold one this morn folks, snowy outside. woke up early and was itching to get to the gym so set off at around 10am.
> 
> Just got some jacked 3d micro to try out as well so i downed 2 scoops and in i went, it was dead bar one gym newbies curling the bar in the squat rack (fukin hate that!!)
> 
> Saturday - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)


What's the micro like? Won a load of coin today so gonna treat myself to a new one


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What's the micro like? Won a load of coin today so gonna treat myself to a new one


Its good mate felt pumped and ready to murder it!! I would recommed it!!

Will post up my routine later or monday my laptops broke and im on the iphone!

Pumping my cala up a further 200 i think and go for 2700 im 12.7 and havent moved all week! Decided am buling to 190lb


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Its good mate felt pumped and ready to murder it!! I would recommed it!!
> 
> Will post up my routine later or monday my laptops broke and im on the iphone!
> 
> Pumping my cala up a further 200 i think and go for 2700 im 12.7 and havent moved all week! Decided am buling to 190lb


May try it then. You recommend any decent over the counter fat burners?

gonna weigh myself Monday am. Elbow nearly 300 today so celebrating. Haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> May try it then. You recommend any decent over the counter fat burners?
> 
> gonna weigh myself Monday am. Elbow nearly 300 today so celebrating. Haha


if your doing leangains look for yohimbine hcl mate, i like that one and will be getting it once i start cutting


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 2 Monday : Upper Power Day

Ben over Barbell Rows 3 Sets

90kg 3x5

Weighted Pull Ups 2 Sets

8kg 1x6 6kg 1x6

Rack Chins 2 sets

1 x 10 1 x 8

Bar Bell Chest Press 3 Sets

90Kg 3x5

Weight Dips

10kg 2x10

Military Press (Standing) 3 Sets

50kg 3x6

Cam Curls 3 sets

25kg 3x10

Skill Crushers 3 Sets

25kg 3x10


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Decided am buling to 190lb


Bulking now? I thought your diary on MyFitnessPal had increased significantly!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Had 3 scoops of jacked 3d micro this morn, not a very good idea i feel like utter sh!t in work, waaay to many, will stick with 1 and a half.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Bulking now? I thought your diary on MyFitnessPal had increased significantly!!


Rusk the IF is making me MELT away, 2500 cals and the scale has not moved up at all its decreased a lil, bulking to 190 just tinkering until i find the balance adding 1 1lb a week or so will be my aim....slow bulk in no rush at all


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck my brother!!!! keep it steady maaaaannn!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Had 3 scoops of jacked 3d micro this morn, not a very good idea i feel like utter sh!t in work, waaay to many, will stick with 1 and a half.....


You silly mad [email protected] I took three scoop of the original once. I was off my tits. The comedown though was horrific!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Rusk the IF is making me MELT away, 2500 cals and the scale has not moved up at all its decreased a lil, bulking to 190 just tinkering until i find the balance adding 1 1lb a week or so will be my aim....slow bulk in no rush at all


That's what I'm gonna do mate. Slow cut til 12% (Probably take me all year!) Then sloooooow bulk.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> You silly mad [email protected] I took three scoop of the original once. I was off my tits. The comedown though was horrific!


I'm coming down no like, took it at 6.20am and my mate picked up in the car, i jumped in sayin ARE YOU READY LETS KILL IT, he was like WTF is up with you haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> That's what I'm gonna do mate. Slow cut til 12% (Probably take me all year!) Then sloooooow bulk.


Slow bulk all the way to 190 is my goal then cut or carry on to 200 just gonna see how fat i get o 1st, this IF sh!t is melting me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> May try it then. You recommend any decent over the counter fat burners?
> 
> gonna weigh myself Monday am. Elbow nearly 300 today so celebrating. Haha


Go on D-Hacks website and have a look at their power stacks. They are like Elite Nutritions UWLS which were amazing in my opinion! You'll be shaking like a sh1tting dog on them with a tiny whizz d1ck!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Go on D-Hacks website and have a look at their power stacks. They are like Elite Nutritions UWLS which were amazing in my opinion! You'll be shaking like a sh1tting dog on them with a tiny whizz d1ck!


Haha mite give that ago when i get cutting, i feel like sh!it just of that 3D Micro, have u had it yet?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you find training first thing in the morning mate? I've always hated it as never feel strong and always seem to get tired quick. Prefer training at around 6pm as had 4 meals and feel awake and ready.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Haha mite give that ago when i get cutting, i feel like sh!it just of that 3D Micro, have u had it yet?


No mate, heard it was cr4p compared to the proper jak3d. I'm on one called The Curse by Cobra Labs, which you can get from Cardiff Sports Nutrition. That's really good. Just got a tub of Raze from TPW which i'll be trying tonight.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How do you find training first thing in the morning mate? I've always hated it as never feel strong and always seem to get tired quick. Prefer training at around 6pm as had 4 meals and feel awake and ready.


It takes getting use to but its ok now, energy wise im sound but i know what you mean, only real reason i train early now is are gym is just packed and i cant really train at any intensity with all these jan newbies coming in and chatting away on the mobile between sets and whatever or gangs of 5 lads walking in the gym and curling in the squat rack , ****es me off, mite go back to 5pm workouts in feb when they all get bored.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> No mate, heard it was cr4p compared to the proper jak3d. I'm on one called The Curse by Cobra Labs, which you can get from Cardiff Sports Nutrition. That's really good. Just got a tub of Raze from TPW which i'll be trying tonight.


Let me know how it goes, im normally ok with pre workouts but i haven't had one for a while, jacked killed me off, no tingle with it just give me a buzz and pump, i was looking at trying Craze out


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> No mate, heard it was cr4p compared to the proper jak3d. I'm on one called The Curse by Cobra Labs, which you can get from Cardiff Sports Nutrition. That's really good. Just got a tub of Raze from TPW which i'll be trying tonight.


Let me know what raze is like. Will try if any Good. Do you rate the uwls then?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Let me know what raze is like. Will try if any Good. Do you rate the uwls then?


Yes mate i used it on my cut last year and loved it. But D-Hacks seems to be the one to use now. They do one exactly like UWLS but also one with added silbutramine which curbs hunger. Will be stacking up on these when i start prep!

Yeah i'll be posting in my journal about Raze. I have a high tolerance to stims so might not be as effective for me as it is for others but i'll be honest about it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate i used it on my cut last year and loved it. But D-Hacks seems to be the one to use now. They do one exactly like UWLS but also one with added silbutramine which curbs hunger. Will be stacking up on these when i start prep!
> 
> Yeah i'll be posting in my journal about Raze. I have a high tolerance to stims so might not be as effective for me as it is for others but i'll be honest about it


Found it. So it's the ultra burn power stack Yeah? How did you react, what were the results etc etc?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Found it. So it's the ultra burn power stack Yeah? How did you react, what were the results etc etc?


Infant that dimethy whatever it is sounds mad. Thinking I'll give it a miss!!!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Found it. So it's the ultra burn power stack Yeah? How did you react, what were the results etc etc?


You shake for a few hours and feel off your t1ts but it seems to do the trick for me mate. Great to have before morning cardio


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What's this IF calculator Haysey?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What's this IF calculator Haysey?


Here you go mate - http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 2 Lower Power Day:

Deep Squats 3x5

100kg 110kg 120kg

Deep Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 2 sets

90kg 2x10

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

80kg - 10 90kg - 7

Sumo Leg Press 2 Sets

100kg 2x10

Seated Leg Curl

60kg - 8 60kg - 10 60kg - 10

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets

90kg - 8 90kg - 6 90kg - 6

Standing Calf Rises (Smith Machine) 3 Sets

170kg - 10 - 190kg - 10 - 190kg - 10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't hammer the weights today trying to get the form spot on as i go heavy @ss, i can squat about 190 but i can only get a few inches down, might as well drop the weight and get LOW better all round.

@Liam thanks for the Sumo Leg Press, i can feel that working nice, added it in.

More Rep PB's today, Stiff leg deads i can feel it in my lower back more than my hammies, lower the weights maybe?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Did hammer the weights today trying to get the form spot on as i go heavy @ss, i can squat about 190 but i can only get a few inches down, might as well drop the weight and get LOW better all round.
> 
> @Liam thanks for the Sumo Leg Press, i can feel that working nice, added it in.
> 
> More Rep PB's today, Stiff leg deads i can feel it in my lower back more than my hammies, lower the weights maybe?


Yeah lower weight mate and male sure you proper dig your heels into the floor and stay tight and stiff throughout


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Weds - Cardio and Core Work

Its my day of rest from the weights, i normally play football and use that as my cardio today but with the snow its called off, so looks like im headed the gym at 5pm after work for some HIIT, Core and swim, might do some really light weights just to work on my form...

Diet is SH!T atm, my body just does not agree with high carb at all anything over 200g and i swell up, anyone bulk on a carb cycle? need to switch it up....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Weds - Cardio and Core Work
> 
> Its my day of rest from the weights, i normally play football and use that as my cardio today but with the snow its called off, so looks like im headed the gym at 5pm after work for some HIIT, Core and swim, might do some really light weights just to work on my form...
> 
> Diet is SH!T atm, my body just does not agree with high carb at all anything over 200g and i swell up, anyone bulk on a carb cycle? need to switch it up....


Vit c helps mate. 3g a day


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Vit c helps mate. 3g a day


Yeah im taking 3000vit c a day 500 a tab and dandelion tabs matey, hows it goin? IF etc


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah im taking 3000vit c a day 500 a tab and dandelion tabs matey, hows it goin? IF etc


Good mate. Did some heavy deads last night. Off day today so chilli and cheese for lunch


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 2 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work

Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

60kg x 6 sets 3reps

Rack Chins 3 Sets

12 12 10

Seated Cable Row 3 Sets

100kg 2x12 108kg 1x12

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

20kg 3x15

Close Grip Pull Downs 2 Sets

30kg 2x20

Seated Barbell Press 3 Sets (Smith Machine)

50kg - 1x12 70kg - 1x8

Up Right Row 2 Sets

25kg 3x15

Half Way Row

25kg 3x15

Seated Lat BD Raises 3 sets

9kg 3x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

My Gym buddy let me down this more the lil cnut so trained alone, tbh i had a better workout, Hit a few rep PBs so pretty decent workout!

Went overboard on the fats yest 125g i ended up with....saying that i was STILL at 176lbs this morn on the scales so my weights not increasing its up and down most morns after i have a whizz!!!

Think im looking on staying at 300g carb on trainnin days with 55g fats 280g protein = Total 2815

Hows that lookin based on my current stays: 5'7 15%BF 176lbs


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Week 2 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)
> 
> Speed Work
> 
> ...


Good lifting on the oh press mate and seated rows . Hopefully I'll throw some decent number's tonight.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good lifting on the oh press mate and seated rows . Hopefully I'll throw some decent number's tonight.


Never really get good lat activation doing DB Rows off the bench at all plus i hate that one, seen matt ogus doing singkle arm pull downs on the machine with a one arm pully, defo looking to keep it in, could feel my lats burnin, my lats are SH!t i don't even have any haha


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Picture updates, bro?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Never really get good lat activation doing DB Rows off the bench at all plus i hate that one, seen matt ogus doing singkle arm pull downs on the machine with a one arm pully, defo looking to keep it in, could feel my lats burnin, my lats are SH!t i don't even have any haha


I struggle with lats too mate. Think the db rows are helping though. They hurt at least! Haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Picture updates, bro?


no feeling very snap happy mate will upload 2 pics from jan 1st to feb 1st mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> no feeling very snap happy mate will upload 2 pics from jan 1st to feb 1st mate.


Or wait will me to 1st March. :thumbup:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 2 Saturday - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work - 6 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

60kg - 6x3

Incline DB Chest Press 3 Sets

30g - 12 10 8

Hammer Press 3 Sets

50kg - 3x15

Incline BD Flies 2 Sets

14kg 1x20

16kg 1x20

Preacher Curls 2 Sets

30kg 2x10

Concentration Curls 2 Sets

10kg 2x15

Spider Curls 2 Sets

20kg Bar 2x15

Seated Tri DB Extensions 3 Sets

30kg 2x12

34kg 1x12

Rope Pull Downs 2 Sets

20kg 2x15

Cable Kick Backs 2 Sets

7kg 2x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been on PHAT for two weeks now and enjoying it, when I first found and read through the routine it gives guide lines of how to set it up but nothing really geared towards telling you how you progress as you go on, do i use added weight week by week or month by month, looked online and didn't fine jack sht on the topic so I just emailed Layne Norton the man himself and go a response really fast!!

Decent guy


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Been on PHAT for two weeks now and enjoying it, when I first found and read through the routine it gives guide lines of how to set it up but nothing really geared towards telling you how you progress as you go on, do i use added weight week by week or month by month, looked online and didn't fine jack sht on the topic so I just emailed Layne Norton the man himself and go a response really fast!!
> 
> Decent guy


Wow that's immense! Would you recommend this to people training naturally mate? I read conflicting reports on it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yo, yes mate i would say try, if ur a natty u wana be hitting ur body parts twice a week anyway imo!!

Im natty atm myself mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In a nutshell then mate what is the workout? four day split???


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> In a nutshell then mate what is the workout? four day split???


Just google Layne Norton - Simply shredded mate and its all in on that!!!

its a great workout but im actually loosing like a pound a day doing it and takin in on average 3000k cals so i will be upping them yet again this week!!

P!ssed off if and PHAT would be GREAT for cutting, but for a bulk its gonna required a sh!t load of cals for the volume etc!!

On the other hand more food for me haha!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 3 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows

3x5 - 100kg

Weighted Pull Ups 2 sets

8kg - 6 8kg - 7

Rack Chins Ups 2 sets

1 x 10 1 x 8

Bar Bell Chest Press 3x5

90Kg - 3 85kg - 5 90kg - 4

Weight Dips 16kg

2 x 10

Seated DB Press 3 sets

30kg x 6 34kg x 5 34kg x 5

Skill Crushers 3 Sets

8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg

Curls 3 Sets

8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg - 8 - 30kg


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Changed it up a lil today, feeling tierd and looking flat, cals defo need to be upped, i was weak today, lifts were sh!t my mate had to spot me a lot today!!

i increased the Row loads and got a PB on that also got a PB on the bench but that was with a spot so.....looking forward to just chilling after work tonight, feel like i have been hit by a bus haha

my diet needs a serious revamp, i have been jumping in the scale every morn after a p!ss butt naked to check the weight, its going down about a pound a day :confused1:

weight this mine was 174lbs - more food needed, carb time!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Changed it up a lil today, feeling tierd and looking flat, cals defo need to be upped, i was weak today, lifts were sh!t my mate had to spot me a lot today!!
> 
> i increased the Row loads and got a PB on that also got a PB on the bench but that was with a spot so.....looking forward to just chilling after work tonight, feel like i have been hit by a bus haha
> 
> ...


Feck me mate a lb a day!!!!! Get eating lad. I'm losing about a lb or so a week. Bet I couldn't lose that a day even if I didn't eat!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 3 Tuesday: Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

120kg 5 - 5 - 5

Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 2 sets

100kg 8 - 8

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

80kg 10 - 10

Sumo Deadlifts 3 sets

80kg 8 - 8 - 8

Seated Leg Curl 2 sets

80kg 10 - 10

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets

80kg - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8

Standing Calf Rises (Smith Machine) 4 sets

170kg - 10 - 10 - 10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Felt weak doing this yesterday, could have and should have gave it a lot more!

Heavier next week!!

Deep squat and hacks are a KILLER!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Felt weak doing this yesterday, could have and should have gave it a lot more!
> 
> Heavier next week!!
> 
> Deep squat and hacks are a KILLER!!


FAIL! Haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> FAIL! Haha


Haha been messing round with these diet macros so fkin much of late and Monday i was way out on the carbs, think i took in 100g all day, tue morn i woke up at 5am hungry. my belly that b!itch was growlin haha!

Sorted it now and im gainin weight on 400g carb a day so sticking with that


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Haha been messing round with these diet macros so fkin much of late and Monday i was way out on the carbs, think i took in 100g all day, tue morn i woke up at 5am hungry. my belly that b!itch was growlin haha!
> 
> Sorted it now and im gainin weight on 400g carb a day so sticking with that


Dunno what t do when I bulk. Prob having 350 carbs before but bloated like a balloon. Was on about 3500-3700ed


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How do you feel day after deadlifts mate? I'm in agony today. Lower back is in pieces. Aching so bad!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 3 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

65kg 6x3

Rack Chins 3 Sets

12 12 10

Seated Cable Row 3 Sets

110kg 3x12

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

25kg 3x15

Close Grip Pull Downs 2 Sets

40kg 1x20 50kg 1x15

Seated DB Press 3 Sets

28kg 2x12 30kg - 1x8

Up Right Row 2 Sets

25kg 3x15

Half Way Row

25kg 3x15

Seated Lat BD Raises 3 sets

9kg 2x20 1X15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 3 Friday - Lower Body ( Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Squat (30 seconds rest in-between)

70kg 6x3

Deep Hack Squats (Smith Machine)

50kg 2x12 52.5KG 1x12

Leg Press 3 sets

80kg 3x15

Leg Extensions 3 sets

40kg 3x20

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets

60kg 3x12

Sumo Deadlifts 3 sets

60kg 3x12

Seated Calf Raises 4 sets

120kg 4x20


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dropped the weight on a few things the last 2 days, just want more reps etc, feeling better for it, workouts are so much better, staying away from failure but may add it in on my last sets after next week.

Diet....going up little, long term goal this, done short term ones, depending on how i go this year i am toying with the idea of competing....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Strong mate. Loving the look of phat


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Strong mate. Loving the look of phat


Loving it myself mate, can plan my workouts better.....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Been on PHAT for two weeks now and enjoying it, when I first found and read through the routine it gives guide lines of how to set it up but nothing really geared towards telling you how you progress as you go on, do i use added weight week by week or month by month, looked online and didn't fine jack sht on the topic so I just emailed Layne Norton the man himself and go a response really fast!!
> 
> Decent guy


Just reading this again mate. Do you think it can be manipulated to four days? Love my 4 day split at minute but Just curious


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Just reading this again mate. Do you think it can be manipulated to four days? Love my 4 day split at minute but Just curious


I dont see why not mate, 2 days POWER rest 2 days HP!!

good thing about phat is you cant tweak it to how u see fit...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just started getting my food in bulk as well, trying to eat clean is costly man, managed to get a deal with my local shop keeper and hes getting me sweet potato, brown rice, tilapia fish and chicken by the boat load on the cheap...Happy days!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Just started getting my food in bulk as well, trying to eat clean is costly man, managed to get a deal with my local shop keeper and hes getting me sweet potato, brown rice, tilapia fish and chicken by the boat load on the cheap...Happy days!!


Makes a difference mate and saves money. Instead of buying tenner of chicken from asda weekly, we spend about 40 a month at butcher's on double amount and mince etc etc


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Makes a difference mate and saves money. Instead of buying tenner of chicken from asda weekly, we spend about 40 a month at butcher's on double amount and mince etc etc


Defo mate, Tesco sees me coming i walk out with all the brown rice and sweet potato's they have as well as the salmon etc!!

If i can save money i will do.......... :beer:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 3 Saturday - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work - 6 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

65kg - 6x3

Incline BB Chest Press 3 Sets

75kg - 1x8 70kg 2x8

Machine Hammer Press 3 Sets

70kg - 3x15

Decline Cable Flies 2 Sets

14kg 1x15

18kg 1x15

Preacher Curls 3 Sets

25kg 3 x 12

Spider Curls 2 Sets

25kg 1x15 20kg 2x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 4 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows 5X5

90g 3x5 100kg 2x5

Weighted Pull Ups 3 sets

10kg 1x6 7.5kg 2x6

Rack Chin 2 sets

10kg 1x8 10kg 1 x7

Bar Bell Chest Press 5x5

90Kg 1x 3 85kg 4x5

Weight Dips 10kg

20kg 1x 7 24 1x 10

Skill Crushers 2 Sets

25kg 2 x 10

Curls 2 Sets

25kg 2 x10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dropped the weights just a little this week, more reps, been pushed for time lately as well, my mate keeps showing up late etc so i have decided to ditch him and go it alone, cant be messin with people with little or no motivation!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleaning a few things out around the house yest and found 2 bottles of anavar 10mgs, i was going this one oh so natural but faaark it gona just have a low dose of 50mg a day just for added strength....

Deload week next week and i need it, starting to catch upto me all this volume....upping dem dur cals again as well poss 3200ish gonna add more carbs in....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Dropped the weights just a little this week, more reps, been pushed for time lately as well, my mate keeps showing up late etc so i have decided to ditch him and go it alone, cant be messin with people with little or no motivation!!!


Sack him off mate. Don't need dragging down


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mate I'm eating well again this week. Just had tuna with peppers etc as you saw. Very very dry though!!!!

you Recon I'll be OK with whole wheat tortillas? Thinking of one of those with tuna this week

Gonna have tuna and brown pasta tomorrow lunch. Trying to stay as clean as possible now!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Mate I'm eating well again this week. Just had tuna with peppers etc as you saw. Very very dry though!!!!
> 
> you Recon I'll be OK with whole wheat tortillas? Thinking of one of those with tuna this week
> 
> Gonna have tuna and brown pasta tomorrow lunch. Trying to stay as clean as possible now!


Have a go mate see how u get on, looked dry tbh, get some hot sauce on that b!tch lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday week 4 : Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

100kg below parallel box squats 3x5

Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 2 sets

100kg 2x8

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

80kg 1x10 90kg 1x9

Sumo Deadlifts 3 sets

90kg 3x8

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets

90kg 3x8

Standing Calf Raises (Smith Machine) 3 sets

180kg 3x10

Seated Calf Raises 2 sets

140kg 2x10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 4 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

65kg 6x3

Weighted Pull Ups 3 Sets

10kg 3x6

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

15kg 3x15

Seated DB Press 3 Sets

28kg 3x12

Up Right Row 3 Sets

30kg 3x12

Half Way Row

20kg 3x12

Seated Lat BD Raises 3 sets

10kg 3 x15


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good going mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 4 Friday - Lower Body ( Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Squat (30 seconds rest in-between)

60kg 6x3

Deep Hack Squats (Smith Machine)

100kg 3x

Leg Press 3 sets

100kg 3x15

Leg Extensions 3 sets

40kg 3x20

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets

60kg 3x12

Wide stance squats bar in-between legs 3 sets

30kg 3x12

Machine Seated Calf Raises 4 sets

100kg 4x20


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bit late on the update, been busy at work etc

Deload next week feel it now, strength had decreased and my legs had nothing left in them on Tuesday, so i dropped the weights and just aimed for reps, if i manage all of my reps i will up the weight the next week, for Compounds monthly by 5-10kg

just under 180lbs this morn, putting about .6 on a day or so bit to fast for me, feeling watery off the carbs...loving the PHAT though, gonna give it hell then its 5/3/1


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Who takes craze by driven sports?!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Saturday week 4 - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work - 6 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

65kg - 6x3

Incline Chest Press 3 Sets

70kg - 3x12

Flat Bench Hammer DB Press 3 Sets

28kg - 3x12

Incline BD Flies 2 Sets

16kg 1x15

18kg 1x12

Preacher Curls 3 Sets

25kg 2x12 1x8

Concentration Curls 2 Sets

10kg 2x12

Spider Curls 2 Sets

20kg Bar 2x15

Seated Tri DB Extensions

28kg 2x12

30kg 1x12

Rope Pull Downs 2 Sets

20kg 2x15

Cable Kick Backs 2 Sets

7kg 2x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice deload week this week and jump back on it from monday. weights all upped by 5kg or so,

Been taking that Craze and its good but the come down is ruthless - i mite give it up tbh


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

179.4 on the scale this morn....BOOM


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Nice deload week this week and jump back on it from monday. weights all upped by 5kg or so,
> 
> Been taking that Craze and its good but the come down is ruthless - i mite give it up tbh


Fcuk that. Won't be touching it then


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dont get me wrong the drive and buzz off it gym wise in BOSS but it just takes a while to come down from it and its not the best feeling tbh.

gonna have 1 scoop again when i hit chest and if its the same i wont be taking it again..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Leg DOMS have been bad last few days, making my sleep pattern terrible, just lay in pain.

Back in the gym tonight for some chest and arms, get some core work in too!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 5 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows 3 sets 3-5 reps

90kg 5 5 5

Weighted Pull Ups 3 sets

10kg 6 6 6

Rack Chin 2 sets

25kg 10 10

Bar Bell Chest Press 3 sets 3-5 reps

90Kg 5 5 5

Weight Dips 2 sets 6 - 10

20kg 10 10

Skill Crushers 2 Sets

25kg 2 x 10

Curls 2 Sets

25kg 2 x10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday: Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

160kg 5 5 5

Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 3 sets

100kg 10 10 140kg 10

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

80kg 10 90kg 10

Deadlifts 3 sets

130kg 3 3 3

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 2 sets

40kg 10 10

Jefferson Squats 2 sets

40kg 10 10

Calf Raises 3 sets

140kg 10 10 10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Feel like utter **** this week, had some craze monday morn and could i fuk get asleep lastnight, its getting binned its amazing in the gym for lifts etc but the come downs just not worth it.

Just got my ticket for the Expo anyone going?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Christ. I feel like a i need a protein shake after reading some of these workouts. Good work mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Christ. I feel like a i need a protein shake after reading some of these workouts. Good work mate


Hahaha whys that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha whys that


Good like a tough muthafunking workout


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Good like a tough muthafunking workout


Takes some getting used to, i was SORE as faark at the start


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Takes some getting used to, i was SORE as faark at the start


If I get on the juice I'd give it a go. But whilst I'm cutting it's far too much volume for me


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its my rest day today i was 181.2 on the scale this morn and around 15/16% bodyfats i would say but need to get it looked at, along with a bulk comes blubber and we all know that happens on a bulk....cannot wait to shred up again I'm looking thick as fook lol

My Legs have gained a lot of size over the last month with these routines still think i could improve on the squats and get below parallel, will work more on my flexibility i think.

Had some time to kill last night and my mate was bugging me to go the gym with him, felt like a sauna so i got my stuff and went down, Mondays chest heavy chest workout was fooking sh!t some tool was hoggin the bench so i used the smith machine, 90kg on a miss is **** compared to the norm IMO.

Anyway i was feeling strong last night, my 1RM is 100kg for 1 rep, which i did at the start of the month when i started PHAT, I did 3 sets of 90kg and it felt easy so i loaded up the bar for 100kg and managed 5 reps, my mate touched the bar on the last rep but i am made up with that.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Had my day off and refeed, i would like to say it was clean food but 80% was!!

i dont think i have felt this heavy in a long time, played footie tonight for some cardio, i felt like a slug, from the sidelines must of looked like the bloody matrix slow motion!!

Lookin forward to shoulders and back tomorrow 6.30am!!

BOOM!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 5 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

65kg 6x3

Rack Chins 3 sets

3x12

Seated Cable Row 3 Sets

120kg 3x12

Close Grip Pull Downs 2 Sets

40kg 2x20

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

30kg 2 x 15 20kg 1 x 15

Seated DB Press 3 Sets

30kg 2x12 30kg 1x10

Up Right Row 3 Sets

30kg 3x15

Half Way Row

30kg 3x15

Seated Lat BD Raises 3 sets

8kg 3 x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

186.4 on the old scale this morn, diets been still 80% good 20% badish.....190lbs was the goal weight i may start to cut as early as monday coming....17% bodyfat atm and i can feel it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Scale this morn was 184.4, 17% Bodyfat bit of a sh!t weekend tbh.

Give legs a miss sat and done them yest, still felt sore.

Starting my cut today for sure new goal is 165lbs of pure ripped and shreddedness for the expo.

Still staying on PHAT just going to add cardio 4 days a week now and see how lean i can get....diet will be strict no cheat days like the past, an all out binge session is not good in my opinion, cheat meal of a sunday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Scale this morn was 184.4, 17% Bodyfat bit of a sh!t weekend tbh.
> 
> Give legs a miss sat and done them yest, still felt sore.
> 
> ...


What scales do you have mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not Sure of tge make, will look later good though


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 6 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows

90g x 5 90g x 5 100kg x 5

Weighted Pull Ups

10kg x 6 10kg x 6 10kg x 6

Rack Chin

12 12 12

Bar Bell Chest Press

100kg 5 100kg 5 100kg 5

Weight Dips

20kg 1 x 10 20kg 1 x 10

Standing OHP

50kg x 6 50kg x 6 50kg x 6 (70kg x 2)

Skill Crushers 2 Sets

25kg 2 x 12

Curls 2 Sets

25kg 2 x12


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Elbows felt sore lastnight when i got to the skull crushers so i never upped the wight.

Lifts are slowly going up, sue that wont maintain as i drop the lbs.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday Week 5: Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

160kg 5 5 3

Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 3 sets

140kg 10 140kg 10 (PB 190kg)

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

90kg 10 10

Deadlifts 3 sets

130kg 3 3 3 (PB 165kg)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 2 sets

60kg 8 8

Jefferson Squats 2 sets

40kg 10 10

Calf Raises 3 sets

150kg 10 10 10


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Released im a lot stronger now than i have ever been this PHAT is really helping me push past plateaus and sticking points..5 weeks in and its all coming together strength has gone up, managed a few PBs last night.

Warmed up for about 15 mins with a ball and had a good stretch out, my legs and back felt stiff as fuk, it payed off in the end never managed 3 sets of 5 on the squat at 160 i got stuck under the bar on the 3rd set and some dude helped me rack it back so i will keep it at that weight next week, only move the weight up once i complete the reps i need, its been paying off that way so why change it.

Deadlifts are one of my favs and its been a pain not being able to do them with pulling my back last year, felt good last night after squats and matched my previous PB of 160kg so i upped it by 5kg and went for it, i managed that so was pleased.

Rest day for me today for me. food and football.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 6 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

60kg 6x3

Rack Chins 3 sets

3x12

Seated Cable Row 3 Sets

120kg 3x12

Close Grip Pull Downs 2 Sets

40kg 2x15

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

20kg 1 x 20 30kg 2 x 15

Standing OHP

50kg 2 x 8 1 x 7

Up Right Row 3 Sets

25kg 3x20

Half Way Row

25kg 3x20

Seated Lat BD Raises 3 sets

10kg 2 x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Never managed a good sleep at all last night, kept waking up i think a deload week is needed for me defo, i am feeling run down and sore, managed to get up for 6am and get down the gym... didn't push myself to the limit today, back was still sore from deadlifts on Tuesday.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

What body fat are u in the avi mate? U got abs at all now?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Growing Lad said:


> What body fat are u in the avi mate? U got abs at all now?


Kind of blurry but yeah can still see them, will be hitting it again and getting them back, just finished up bulking


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs are killing me today from Tuesdays lower body power session, going the gym at about 4pm to do chest and arms, will leave legs part 2 for tomorrow.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 6 Friday - Lower Body ( Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Squat (30 seconds rest in-between)

60kg 6x3

Deep Hack Squats (Smith Machine)

100kg 3x12

Leg Press 3 sets

100kg 3x15

Leg Extensions 3 sets

30kg 3x20

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 sets

4kg 3x12

Machine Seated Calf Raises 4 sets

100kg 4x20

Saturday week 6 - Chest and Arms (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work - 6 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

65kg - 6x3

Incline DB Press 3 Sets

34kg 1x 12 34kg 2x8

Hammer DB Press 3 Sets

50kg - 2x15 40kg - 1x20

Incline BD Flies

14kg 3x15

Preacher Curls 3 Sets

25kg 3x12

Concentration Curls 2 Sets

14kg 2x12

Spider Curls 2 Sets

20kg Bar 2x15

Seated Tri DB Extensions

28kg 2x12

30kg 1x12

Rope Pull Downs 2 Sets

30kg 2x15

Cable Kick Backs 2 Sets

5kg 2x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been in pain all week, lower back and legs are sore, so i didnt up any weights i lowered them and just increased the reps kind of a deload.

decided to do legs rather than friday, i had football sat morn and my legs were already in pain so decided to leave it and switch the last two workout days around...mite keep it like this


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 7 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows

100kg 3x5

Weighted Pull Ups

12kg 3x6

Rack Chin

3x12

Bar Bell Chest Press

100kg 3x3 (Went for a PB of 105kg - just made it)

Weight Dips

20kg 2x10

Seated DB OHP

34kg 3x8

Skill Crushers 2 Sets

30kg 3 x 8

Curls 2 Sets

30kg 3 x 8

Rows where easy - ish at 100kg next week going to up in by a further 10kg, doesn't really feel like an all out max effort to me at that weight, rest period are none important on these heavy days but i like to give in no more than 5 mins between lifts.

Went for a PB of 105kg on the bench, got it off the bar and lowered it i was stuck about 3 inches from my chest as i lifted it but with a lil touch from a spotter got it up...

Not sure how much stronger i can get as i drop weight 181lbs this morn


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday Week 7: Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

160kg 5 5 5 (170kg 1 rep)

Hack Squat (Smith Machine) 3 sets

150kg 3 x 10

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

100kg 2x10

Deadlifts 3 sets

130kg 3 3 3

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 2 sets

60kg 8 8

Calf Raises 3 sets

150kg 10 10 10

Groin felt a lil sore today so i cut a few things out


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 7 Thursday - Back & Shoulders (Hypertrophy Day)

Speed Work: Bent Over Barbell Row (30 seconds rest in-between)

60kg 6x3

Rack Chins 3 sets

3x12

Seated Cable Row 3 Sets

120kg 3x12

One Hand Pull Down Rows 3 Sets

20kg 1 x 20 30kg 2 x 15

Standing OHP

50kg 3 x 8 (70kg 1 rep)

Up Right Row 3 Sets

25kg 3x20

Half Way Row

25kg 3x20


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Groin is in total agony today so i may have to cut my leg workout tonight, killing me atm


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Week 7 Monday : Upper Power Day

Bar Bell Rows

90g 3x5

Weighted Pull Ups

10kg x 6 10kg x 6 10kg x 6

Pull Ups

12kg 3x6

Bar Bell Chest Press

90kg 3x5

Seated DB OHP

32kg 3x8

Skill Crushers

30kg 2 x 12

Curls 2 Sets

25kg 2x12

Weak workout for me this one, shoulder is bothering me, painful as fuk on the bench press lastnight......got some deep heat on it today its killing me....never thought i would be glad to say its leg tonight...give the upper half a good rest.

Groin is still bothering still but im just going to man up and lift tonight.....legs have improved mostly doing this PHAT....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tuesday Week 7: Lower Power Day

Squats 3x5

170kg 3 3 3

Hack Squat (Smith Machine)

170kg 6 7

Leg Extensions 2 Sets

92.5kg 6 6

Deadlifts 3 sets

120kg 3 3 3

Never pushed it tonight, groins still sore and my shoulder....did what i could, short and sweet, rest today and recover...will be doing cardio later on.....scales today 177.6kg loosing weight fast on this clen, be all water but i cant wait to get lean again!

Current Macros are 150 carb 40 fats 280 protein cals 2100........re-feed days i will keep at sunday now, no cheats just a controlled carb up of 300g


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Speed Work - 7 Sets 3 Reps 30sec rest in-between

60kg - 6x3

Incline DB Chest Press 3 Sets

34kg - 3x10

Flat Bench Hammer DB Press 3 Sets

26kg - 3x15

Incline cable Flies 3 Sets

10kg 3x15

Concentration Curls 3 Sets

16kg 3x12

Spider Curls 3 Sets

12kg Bar 2x20 xx15

Rope Pull Downs 3 Sets

40kg 3x12

Cable Kick Backs 2 Sets

7kg 2x15


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to go with my Saturday workout lastnight, shoulder was giving me bother doing OHP so will leave that to rest....weights dropping .8 lost, clens doing its thaaang!!

Mates got some Bio Genetics Ripped and i am very tempted to so a short 6 week cycle....


----------

